# Fixing to take Zoloft today 1st time ... worried .



## 22318 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi well just yesterday was told by docter im depressed and have anxiety . Like I didn't know that . Im very sensitive to new medicine as I have had bad exp.with Paxil and Prozac . I just want something to work for me . I've been in physical pain that can't be explained as far as tests go . I just want my life to be normal again . Within two months ive been told ,IBS GERD Depression Anxiety disorder etc. And im only 26 , I can't imagine anymore to add to this . IF anyone has a good story on Zoloft ,would like to hear it , ease my anxiety over taking it .


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Shadow, My brother took zoloft a couple years back for anxiety, depression, etc.. combined with cognitave therapy and both together really helped him out.I asked him about the other day and he said the only side effect for him was in the first week he slept, and slept and slept. Then he started to feel good again and didn't even know he was on it.We talked the other night about zoloft and therapy, as I am having a very difficult time right now, trying to figure out my life. I keep thinking about my past, what might have led me to the place I am right now, afraid to go anywhere, and getting severe anxiety attacks when I go someplace. And not always a D episode, but definetly severe phobia going on that I have to get help with.Anyways he told me a story, an example of the therapy session and how they change the way you think of situations,ie, how you handle criticism, and any situation that may occur. He thinks The therapy helped him moe than the zoloft but needed both to overcome his anxiety.After the Holidays I am going to go to his therapist, former therapist,LOL, and also will let you know when I get my doc to prescribe me zoloft next month of its effects on me. Currently I take xanax, which helps but is not going to cure me by any means.Brett


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I used to take Zoloft I think it worked pretty good Then he changed me to Cymbalta because it had somw pain med I have chronic back pain but it doesnt work as well I have thought about going back to zolotfGood luckI am from NJKAren


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking Karen, what were your initial side effects on zoloft and how long did they last? I read you were from Jersey, Livingston, right? I think thats up north.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

BrettIhad no side effects I thought it really kept me in check I think Imay goback on it My doctor put me on the Cymbalta because he thought it would help with the pain but it doesnt.Go for it Please let me know Yes Livingston is kind of NW near Morristoen West ORange Its a nice place tovisitKAren


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Karen and I will surely let you know if my doc will give it to me. Bye


----------



## 19213 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a 26 year old daughter that is having similar problems to you with anxiety and stomach pain. I found that a lot of her problem was due to acid reflux. Most acid reflux problems can be helped very easily. It is a soft tissue manipulation where we pull the stomach down so that the cardiac spincter can close at the top of the stomach. I did it on my daughter today and within 10 minutes all of her stomach and chest pains were gone. My suggestion to call around to chiropractors in your area and ask if they know how to pull the stomach down for acid reflux problems. Not all chiropractors know this treatment. If you want more complete info on this feel free to give me a holler directly at: doc-21###comcast.net


----------

